
Ask HN: Has Google bricked your chromium app because they did hours - purebrowser
As of Nov 21st our Chromium app called Pure Browser has not worked anymore.  When you load a site it just stays a white screen.  We have not made any changes to our app but it seems Google has done something outside our control on our Chromium app.  Anyone else have this issue?  Any ideas?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=org.purebrowser&amp;hl=en_US
======
n-gauge
[https://www.xda-developers.com/google-chrome-android-
droppin...](https://www.xda-developers.com/google-chrome-android-dropping-
support-android-4-1-4-3-jelly-bean/)

The current minimum API level for Chrome is Android 4.1. According to a recent
commit, it will soon be bumped up to Android 4.4. KitKat.

Your app is 4.1, Maybe bump that up to 4.4?

~~~
purebrowser
Thanks for this advice!

------
z3t4
You might want to pivot into a browser _extension_ , instead of a full fledged
browser.

~~~
purebrowser
I don't think you can make browser extensions for mobile browsers right?

